# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  شيوخ الإمام أبي حنيفة

## دكتور/ أحمد محمد لطفى

*شيوخ الإمام أبى حنيفة
* *دكتور 
أحمد محمد لطفي*  تلقى أبو حنيفة العلم على أيدى علماء كثر ، إذ إنه نشأ بالكوفة ، وذهب إلى البصرة وبغداد ومكة ، وذكر المكى فى المناقب أن أبا حنيفة تلقى العلم عن ما يقرب من أربعة آلاف شخص ، وقال فى ذلك :ثلاثة آلاف وألف شيوخه             وأصحابه مثل النجوم الثواقب ([1]) .وذكر الخطيب البغدادى أن هذا القول مبالغ فيه إلى حدٍ كبير ، ولكن له دلالة على كثرة شيوخ أبى حنيفة ووفرتهم ([2]) .
وقبل التعرض لذكر مشايخ أبى حنيفة يجدر بنا الإحاطة بثلاثة أمور ([3]) :
الأول : إن شيوخ أبى حنيفة كانوا من نحل مختلفة ، وفرق متباينة ، فلم يكونوا كلهم أصحاب منهج واحد ، بل منهم من أخذ العلم عن فقهاء مدرسة الرأى ، ومنهم من أخذه عن فقهاء مدرسة أهل الحديث ، كما أنه جالس من الشيعة علماء من طوائف مختلفة ، فجالس أناساً من الكيسانية ، والزيدية ، وأئمة الإمامية الاثنا عشرية ، والإسماعيلية ، وكان لكل هؤلاء أثر فى فكر أبى حنيفة ، ومع ذلك لم يثبت أن أبا حنيفة نازع أياً من هؤلاء إلا فيما يتعلق بمحبته لآل البيت .
الثانى : انتهي حنيفة  من هذه الدراسات المختلفة إلى أنه علم فتاوى الصحابة الذين اشتهروا بالاجتهاد وإعمال الفكر والرأى .
يقول الخطيب البغدادى : " دخل أبو حنيفة يوماً على المنصور ، وعنده عيسى بن موسى ، فقال للمنصور : هذا عالم الدنيا اليوم ، فقال له يا نعمان : عمن أخذت العلم ؟ قال : عن أصحاب عمر عن عمر ، وعن أصحاب على عن على ، وعن أصحاب عبد الله بن مسعود عن عبد الله ، وما كان فى وقت ابن عباس على وجه الأرض أعلم منه ، قال المنصور : لقد استوثقت لنفسك ([4]) .
وقد ظهر مدى تأثير أبى حنيفة بفقه الصحابة فى عباراته وألفاظه وأحكامه ، والطريقة التى اتبعها فى الاستنباط .
الثالث : إن كل من تعرض للحديث عن أبى حنيفة اتفق على أنه أدرك جماعة من أصحاب النبى صلي الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ، فرأى أنس بن مالك وصاحبه أكثر من مرة ، وروى كذلك عن جماعة من سادات التابعين كعطاء بن أبى رباح ، وعامر بن شراحبيل الهمدانى الشعبى ، وأبى إسحاق عمرو بن عبد الله السبيعى الكوفى ، والحكم بن عتيبة الكوفى ، وحماد بن أبى سليمان ، وغيرهم الكثير والكثير .
وقد اختلف العلماء فى رواية أبى حنيفة عن الصحابة الذين التقى بهم ، فبعض العلماء يرى أنه روى عنهم ، إلا أن علماء الحديث ضعفوا سندها إليه ، وإن كان لبعضها قوةً من طرقٍ أخرى ، كحديث " من بنى لله مسجداً ولو كمفحص قطاة بنى الله له بيتاً فى الجنة " وحديث " لا تظهر الشماتة لأخيك ، فيعافيه الله ويبتليك " ، والبعض الآخر من العلماء يرى أن أبا حنيفة لم يرو عن أى من الصحابة الذين التقى بهم ، مستندين فى ذلك إلى أن سن أبى حنيفة آنذاك لم يكن يسمح له بتلقى العلم والرواية ، لاسيما وأن كتب الطبقات أجمعت على أن أبا حنيفة فى مقتبل عمره كان تاجراً ، ولم يتفرغ للعلم إلا بعد فترة ، وأن كل سند ينتهى إليه وفيه أنه سمع من صحابى لا يخلو من كذاب أو ضعيف ، وبأن أصحاب أبى حنيفة لم يدونوا فيما أثر عنهم من كتب ، ولم يذكروا الأحاديث التى ذكرت أنها مروية عن أبى حنيفة ، ولو كانت هذه النسبة صحيحة لعرفها أصحابه ونقلوها ، لأنهم كانوا معنييين بذلك ([5]) .
وقد ذكر كتاب التراجم الكثير من شيوخ الإمام أبى حنيفة وأهمهم على سبيل الإجمال : حماد بن أبى سليمان ، وعطاء بن أبى رباح فقيه مكة ، وعطية العوفى ، وعبد الرحمن بن هرمز الأعرج ، وعكرمة ، ونافع وعدى بن ثابت ، وعمرو بن دينار ، وسلمة بن سهيل ، وقتادة بن دعامة ، وأبو الزبير المكى ، وأبو جعفر محمد بن على بن الحسين ، وإبراهيم بن محمد بن المنتشر ، وإسماعيل بن عبد الملك ، والحارث بن عبد الرحمن الهمدانى ، وخالد بن علقمة ، وربيعة بن أبى عبد الرحمن ، الذى اشتهر بربيعة الرأى ، وسعيد بن مسروق ، وسماك بن حرب ، وطاوس بن كيسان ، وعبد الله بن دينار ، وعطاء بن السائب ، ومحمد بن سليم بن شهاب الزهرى ، وهشام بن عروة ، وعامر الشعبى ([6]) .
وأدلف إلى ذكر بعض مشايخ أبى حنيفة فى السطور القادمة ، وأقتصر على اثنين منهم :
1- حماد بن أبى سليمان : علم من الأعلام ، فقيه العراق بلا منازع ، وهو أبو إسماعيل حماد بن مسلم بن يزيد الكوفى ، مولى الأشعريين ، أصله من أصبهان ، روى عن أنس بن مالك ، وتفقه بإبراهيم النخعى ، وحدث عن أبى وائل ، وزيد بن وهب ، وسعيد بن المسيب ، وعامر الشعبى ، ولم يكن حماد بن أبى سليمان من المكثرين لرواية الحديث ، لأنه مات قبل أوان الرواية ، ويعد حماد بن أبى سليمان من صغار التابعين ، لأن أكبر شيوخه أنس بن مالك ([7]) .
وكان حماد بن أبى سليمان تلميذاً نجيباً لإبراهيم النخعى ، واستفاد منه استفادة عظمى ، وشجعه إبراهيم النخعى ليخلفه بعده فى الفتوى ، كانت صحبة حماد لإبراهيم النخعى وملازمته له كفيلة باستحقاقه لتلك المزية ، فقد روى أن إبراهيم النخعى كان يوصى بحماد ويقول : عليكم بحماد ، فإنه قد سألنى عن جميع ما سألنى عنه الناس ، بل أبعد من ذلك كان إبراهيم يرى أهلية حماد للفتوى وهو فى مرحلة طلب العلم ، حتى قيل إنه قيل له ذات مرة : إن حماداً جلس يفتى الناس ، فرد قائلاً : وما يمنعه أن يفتى ، وقد سألنى وحده عما لم تسألونى كلكم عن عشره ([8]) .
وقد تواترت الروايات الكثيرة على أن حماد كان يتمتع بخصال حميدة ، وأخلاق جمة ، زيادةً على ما وهبه الله من علم وذكاء وقبول لدى الناس ، فقد كان جواداً كريما ، فقد روى أنه كان فى رمضان يفطر عنده كل ليلة خمسين شخصاً ، فإذا جاءت ليلة العيد كسا كل واحد منهم ثوباً وأعطاهم مائة مائة .
وقد أثنى الإمام الشافعى على حماد بن أبى سليمان ثناءً عظيماً ، فقال : لا أزال أحب حماد بن أبى سليمان لشىء بلغنى أنه كان راكباً حماره ، فنقطع زر ثوبه ، فمر على خياط ، فأراد أن ينزل إليه ليسوى له زره ، فقال الخياط : والله لا نزلت ، فقام وسوى إليه زره ، فأدخل حماد يده وأخرج صرةً فيها دنانير ، فناولها الخياط ، ثم اعتذر له من قلتها ، وحلف أنه لا يملك غيرها .
وكان لهذه الصفات والمناقب التى اتصف بها حماد أثرها الواضح على أبى حنيفة ، فقد تعلم من أستاذه الجود والكرم والوفاء ، بل تعلم منه النبوغ والنشاط ، فلازمه ملازمة التلميذ المحب الحريص ، لذلك كان أحق من يخلفه فى درسه ، إذ لما توفى حماد اتجهت النظار إلى إسماعيل بن حماد ، إلا أن إسماعيل كان لا يتقن علم الحلال والحرام بقدر إتقانه للنحو والشعر وأيام العرب ، فوقع الاختيار على أبى حنيفة ، فكان – وبحق – خير خلف لخير سلف .
2- عطاء بن أبى رباح : هو أبو محمد عطاء بن أبى رباح أسلم بن صفوان ، مولى آل أبى خيثم الفهرى القرشى ، ولد سنة 27 من الهجرة ، وتوفى سنة 114 هـ ، ولد فى الجند إحدى ضواحى مدينة تعز التابعة للمناطق الوسطى فى اليمن ، انتهت إليه الفتوى فى مكة ، وكان رحمه الله أسود اللون ، أعور العين ، أشل حيث قطعت يداه مع ابن الزبير ، أدرك عطاء ما يقرب من مائتى صحابى ، وكان ذو مكانة عالية ، حيق إن أمه أرسلت إلى ابن عباس تسأله عن شىء ، فقال : يا أهل مكة : تجتمعون على وعندكم عطاء ، وكان عطاء أعلم الناس بمناسك الحج ، فقد روى أنه حج على ما يربو على سبعين حجة .
قال ابن أبى ليلى : دخلت على عطاء ، فجعل يسألنى ، فكأن أصحابه أنكروا ذلك ، وقالوا : تسأله ، قال : ما تنكرون ؟ هو أعلم منى ، قال ابن أبى ليلى : وكان عالماً بالحج .
وكان عطاء بن أبى رباح ذا عقل وافر ، وحكمة راجحة ، صاحب حجة قوية ، ملك المقدرة على الإقناع ، يقول سعيد بن سلام : سمعت أبا حنيفة يقول : لقيت عطاء بمكة فسألته عن شىء ، فقال : من أين أنت ؟ فقلت : من الكوفة ، قال : انت من أهل القرية الذين فرقوا دينهم وكانوا شيعاً ، قلت : نعم ، قال : فمن أى الأصناف أنت ؟ قلت : ممن لا يسب السلف ويؤمن بالقدر ، ولا يكفر أحداً من اهل القبلة بذنب ، قال عطاء : عرفت فالزم .
ومات عطاء بن أبى رباح عن عمر يناهز ثمان وثمانين سنة بعد حياة حافلة بخدمة العلم ([9]) .

*(**[1]**) مناقب أبى حنيفة ، للمكى ، 1/304 ، الطبقات السنية ، للتميمى ، 1/142 .* 

*(**[2]**) تاريخ بغداد ، 13/324 .* 

*(**[3]**) أبو حنيفة ، لأبى زهرة ، ص 72 وما بعدها بتصرف .* 

*(**[4]**) تاريخ بغداد ، 15/444 .* 

*(**[5]**) أبو حنيفة ، لأبى زهرة ، ص 74 .* 

*(**[6]**) مناقب الكردى ، ص 78 وما بعدها ، الخيرات الحسان ، ص 36 .* 

*(**[7]**) سير أعلام النبلاء ، 5/345 .*

*(**[8]**) تاريخ الإسلام ، للذهبى ، 7/347 ، تحقيق د/ بشار عواد ، طبعة دار الغرب الإسلامى – بيروت ، تهذيب الكمال ، 7/274 ، طبعة دار الغرب الإسلامى – بيروت .* 

*(**[9]**) البداية والنهاية ، لابن كثير ، 9/307 ، طبعة دار الفكر ، 1407هـ - 1986 م .*

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

موضوع قيم وإفادة حسَنة , نفع الله بهدا البيان وبناقله
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

